# Some Outside Otis Pics



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a few (okay, alot) of pics from outside lately...I can't believe he's almost 2 already!!!
Guarding his house.....









Watching the Amish Buggies go by......









Taking out a Solar light...Brat....









I love when he sits like this HAHA










more comin..


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I love Black and White...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mama's boy...









Hmm...which ball to choose.....LOL










Here I come, Mama....








Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

He is so sweet. I love the action shot when he is in mid run. Hillarious!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I can honestly say that if I saw a dog like Otis, Aslan, Mojo, standing in a front yard, I don't know that I would go in the yard. Are they REALLY guard dogs (barking, being aggressive) by nature or are people scared away because of how huge they are? 

I wish I could just smoosh all of their faces...except for the slobber...ick! 

BTW...you look GOOD in the picture with him. How are the girls?


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha , he's such a cool looking guy . I love his mushy face .


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> I love when he sits like this HAHA


We call this the "slob position" at my house.  Max has it perfected. Loved all the pictures. Otis is so handsome and I loved the action shots with his jowls flopping all over the place.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, is he ever filling out - he is looking solid. Still cute, handsome Otis!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I raided your Flickr last night and saw these pics.. I think he is such a handsome baby..(big one) I love the running floppy jowl pic! moremoremore!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL Thank you everyone--glad you are enjoying them 



alphadoginthehouse said:


> Are they REALLY guard dogs (barking, being aggressive) by nature or are people scared away because of how huge they are?
> 
> I wish I could just smoosh all of their faces...except for the slobber...ick!
> 
> BTW...you look GOOD in the picture with him. How are the girls?


haha--Otis' size and looks are enough of a sign for people to beware...even though he is no where near guard dog material HAHA When Ella was here, she was waaay more of a guard dog than him--he'd rather just watch or sleep  This is why I love this breed so much--all he needs is his "tough dog" looks to protect us 
The girls are great, as am I...can you believe the baby is almost a month old already?? Time's flying by already *cries* Thanks for askin 


volleyballgk said:


> We call this the "slob position" at my house. Max has it perfected. Loved all the pictures. Otis is so handsome and I loved the action shots with his jowls flopping all over the place.


HAHA--Slob Love it--so perfect hehe


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

yay.. new otis pics.. love it sugah!!!

how are the little girls doing? you are looking great hunny! Whoever said post pregnancy body shouldn't look like that is definitely not you!!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

The pic with the balls, he looks like a little puppy. He is so gorgeous!! You are so lucky to have him!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mudra said:


> yay.. new otis pics.. love it sugah!!!
> 
> how are the little girls doing? you are looking great hunny! Whoever said post pregnancy body shouldn't look like that is definitely not you!!!


Thank You Mudra!! The girls are perfect  I couldn't ask for a better baby...actually I am kinda bored LOL


LeRoymydog said:


> The pic with the balls, he looks like a little puppy. He is so gorgeous!! You are so lucky to have him!!


 Thank you Leroy
He IS a "little" puppy--always wanting to goof off haha We are very lucky to have him....and him us


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


WOW!! He's looks like a big boy in this picture...He has filled out SO much it seems lately and he's buff! And its official now...he is definitely wrinklier (is that even a word...?? haha ) than Uallis. He is a very handsome fellow to be sure.....so...if I agree to let you have Uallis, can I have Otis?...I mean, its only fair...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> WOW!! He's looks like a big boy in this picture...He has filled out SO much it seems lately and he's buff! And its official now...he is definitely *wrinklier (is that even a word...?? haha* ) than Uallis. He is a very handsome fellow to be sure.....so...if I agree to let you have Uallis, can I have Otis?...I mean, its only fair...


Wrinklier is a word...at least in MY dictionary it is...not sure about Websters..!  And you're right Otis is _wrinklier_ than Uallis.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> WOW!! He's looks like a big boy in this picture...He has filled out SO much it seems lately and he's buff! And its official now...he is definitely wrinklier (is that even a word...?? haha than Uallis. He is a very handsome fellow to be sure.....so...if I agree to let you have Uallis, can I have Otis?...I mean, its only fair...:


Wrinklier IS a word...I have used it Many times LOL
And...uhhh....NO....I keep Otis..you wouldn't wanna take him away from his sisters, would ya??? *guilt trip* 


alphadoginthehouse said:


> Wrinklier is a word...at least in MY dictionary it is...not sure about Websters..! And you're right Otis is _wrinklier_ than Uallis.


I think we might need some full body pics of Ually to compare....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, IMHO, Otis' face sure is wrinklier. I would love to see side by side of Otis, Ually & Mojo. Think y'all could manage to take similar pictures so we could see. I think that would really be neat. 3 of my favorite fellas...ah be still my heart!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


Oh I agree, this is an amazing picture, what a gorgeous boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're looking awesome too Shug! 
ADH, I'll see if I can find a shot like this of Mo, might take me a few dys


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Otis is the poster child for Buff guard dogs.  That said, we all know he is a big giant snuggle bunny.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Well, IMHO, Otis' face sure is wrinklier. I would love to see side by side of Otis, Ually & Mojo. Think y'all could manage to take similar pictures so we could see. I think that would really be neat. 3 of my favorite fellas...ah be still my heart!


We need to get Payton in on it too...then it'd be complete...lol I'll see what I can come up with...I don't think that I have any of Uallis that are that similar to that picture of Otis...I'd have to try to take one.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll have to try and take one too. But trying to get him to stand still is never easy.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> I'll have to try and take one too. But trying to get him to stand still is never easy.



LOL, I hear ya, it was quite and accomplishment to get pics of Mo awake _and_ holding still yesterday LOL


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

didn't mean to leave you out of the mix Payton.. and Aslan can join in too. Gotta love those big goofy STUDLY looking boys!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> didn't mean to leave you out of the mix Payton.. and Aslan can join in too. Gotta love those big goofy STUDLY looking boys!


Yes, we definitely need Aslan in this as well. If only Mr. P was around more often...lol

Hopefully, if it doesn't rain tomorrow I'll be able to get Uallis out to try to get the picture taken.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


Oh hell yeah!! he has gone from pup to dog and looking very toned indeed,not to mention massive!!
Good job you did with the big Lad Chrissy.


----------



## JeepGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

I just love Otis pics! I wish Tank had more wrinkles. Tank turns 2 in August, he is starting to pack on the pounds he is at 170 right now. How much does Otis weigh?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

About time you found this thread Mr. P!!! Where ya been hiding. I need a Blake, Bless and Aslan fix...NOW!!! 

Ok, you're off the hook...I found 'em. Good thing too...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Oh I agree, this is an amazing picture, what a gorgeous boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're looking awesome too Shug!
> ADH, I'll see if I can find a shot like this of Mo, might take me a few dys:


Thanks K---I think him is quite handsome too 
Good thing Otis is hiding most of my body...he's makin me look good HAHAHA No, really--I feel great, thanks 



Inga said:


> Otis is the poster child for Buff guard dogs. That said, we all know he is a big giant snuggle bunny.


Thanks Inga--don't tell anyone about the snuggly bunny part...wouldn't want the word to get out 


Mr Pooch said:


> Oh hell yeah!! he has gone from pup to dog and looking very toned indeed,not to mention massive!!:
> Good job you did with the big Lad Chrissy.


Thanks Dom!!! Good to see ya!!


JeepGirl said:


> I just love Otis pics! I wish Tank had more wrinkles. Tank turns 2 in August, he is starting to pack on the pounds he is at 170 right now. How much does Otis weigh?


Thank you!! Otis will be 2 July 3rd and weighs close to 180 I am guessing--a few months ago he weighed 170...and I know he's bulked up since then...
We need some Tank Pics, too!!!! Just PM me when you post them so I don't miss them, okay???  I just had a baby and am in and out, so I miss alot!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow!!!! When did Otis grow up?!?! 

He looks spectacular(seriously, gorgeous!). Look at his build. I love his conformation too....he has really grown into himself.

I just wanna smooch that big face of his


p.s. I love the two pictures of him standing in the grass. Frame worthy!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Wow, wow, wow!!!! When did Otis grow up?!?!
> 
> He looks spectacular(seriously, gorgeous!). Look at his build. I love his conformation too....he has really grown into himself.
> 
> ...


Thanks Danielle!!! My baby sure has grown up, hasn't he?? 

I haven't seen pics of your crew in a while...I think it's past time for some!!!  Oh, and how's Buddha doing? I haven't seen any update on him in a while--hope he's doing better!!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Thanks Danielle!!! My baby sure has grown up, hasn't he??
> 
> I haven't seen pics of your crew in a while...I think it's past time for some!!!  Oh, and how's Buddha doing? I haven't seen any update on him in a while--hope he's doing better!!!


He really has grown up, Chrissy. Such a handsome boy you have. I can't believe how much he has filled out. He would be the QH of the horse world! Nice and stocky!

I have been terrible with pictures lately . I promise I will get some updated ones soon. I need to film Dawson and Angel together. You won't believe how nice Angel is moving right now (way, way better than her last videos...she looks 100% normal in her gait). She really is the cutest, mini collie I have ever met LOL. All spice and no sugar too(she has reclaimed her title as 'devil dog' of the pack, and I say that with love)! I have just been super busy. Between the horses, the dogs, work etc. I barely have time to sit down and 'relax' at night (I am sure you can relate, you are a mother of two!!) LOL

Buddha is doing great! He hasn't come over to play recently, but I have visited him a few times in the last few weeks. He still has on and off issues with his front leg, but overall he seems to be improving. His hips don't seem to be bothering him at this point, so he is continuing the wait and see game with him. He loves to play a good game of fetch (although, speed is not his title). He is just a big ol' lapdog(uh, literally, he will climb on the couch to sit on you). My poor brother, he let him on the couch to 'snuggle' with him as a puppy, and now Buddha thinks it is alright. I told him he just has to be consistent and 'mean it' everytime Buddha tries to climb on with him, and make him get off. I don't think my brother has the heart too, though.


----------

